# Fish gasping for air despite same oxygen for last year...



## gilfish (Apr 27, 2007)

Hi all! For the first time in my year-old 55G, most of my fish are hovering near the top and some are sucking at the surface. I got lots of bubbles going as usual and my Eheim filter is rustling up the surface. 

Last night I did my weekly 50% water change and things clouded up but I've never had this issue before. Most of the fish are just sitting still - trying to conserve oxygen??

Help?!?! THANKS!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Fish gasping for air despite same oxygen for last year..*



gilfish said:


> Hi all! For the first time in my year-old 55G, most of my fish are hovering near the top and some are sucking at the surface. I got lots of bubbles going as usual and my Eheim filter is rustling up the surface.
> 
> Last night I did my weekly 50% water change and things clouded up but I've never had this issue before. Most of the fish are just sitting still - trying to conserve oxygen??
> 
> Help?!?! THANKS!


What fish are they? What are your water parameters? Did you do anything prior to this situation?


----------



## gilfish (Apr 27, 2007)

Lupin, all my fish are listed on my "tank(s)" button below. Doesn't anyone look there? (I'm always asked what kind of fish I have...) Parameters are all normal. Nothing different was done in my 7-10 day water change. Thanks.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
have you noticed anyone from that list missing ?
is the heater working ok,because if the temperature has
risen that will lessen the amount of oxygen in the water.
or another possibility the water company adding stuff to the water.
just a thought,i know they probably don't help however
just somethings i thought of.


----------

